# Upgrading my HP 7940



## BobbyGT (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a HP 7940 and I want to upgrade my motherboard (for more RAM space), my processor (I have a 1 ghz intel pentium 3), and and more hard drive space. Any suggestions as to what the best motherboard and processor's R. I use the computer to burn and transcode movies, play games, and for school. I probably need need a new video and sound card. Concerning the hard drive should I get a internal or extenal? N E suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Everyone have a blessed New Year


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You will be best off with an entire new system most likely since for a new motherboard you will need a new CPU, pair of RAM sticks, video card, power supply, and almost everything else except the hard disk which could be put into a new computer.

What is your budget?


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes if you have enough budget you can consider getting a new pc, but it depends on what mobo he is going to move to.


----------



## BobbyGT (Jan 12, 2006)

well that does make alot off since. The budget is really not a problem. I just like my cpu. I guess I'm just attached to it


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is your budget. You would probably be essentially doing an entire new build and then just installing a couple of the old components into the new computer.

Please take the time to answer these questions and include them in your next reply.


----------



## BobbyGT (Jan 12, 2006)

OK. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

